# What do you guy's do for work?



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I work on cellular tower's,the tallest ive ever been up was 670 feet


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

WOW. That's a pretty hardocre job.

I'm a Geologist at an Environmental consulting firm in Fairlawn.

Been married for almost 7 years have a 2 year-old daughter and another daughter on the way. I grew up fishing the islands during the summer with my folks and worked at a baitstore on the Marblehead Peninsula (NAS Inc. and Colonel Mustard's Custard). These days it is just me and my dad fishing...my mom occasionally makes the trip. I can't wait until my girls are old enough to come fishing with us.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I help run a baseball league for the city on the side and work with my mom who owns her own business.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I was a geology major in college SEVERAL years ago, and have videotaped the rescues of cell tower workers in both Akron and Medina before...  

TV News photographer...


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Full Time job; TV Producer / Director at a local cable company.
Part Time; Freelance cameraman for ABC, ESPN, FOX Sports.
What time is left; Fishing.
-Hooch-


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

I work for a company that processes metal coils and sheets. Boring, loud and, Hot!!! But it pays the bills!!!!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm a tooling designer at The Alcoa plant in Cuy. Hts. This is a forging plant so I design forging dies to make the parts we produce. All done in the Cad System of course. We Make parts For Boeing,Airbus, along with parts for all the defense planes. We will also forging almost anything a customer wants ?? Been working here 21 years.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Mr Mom and from home, I manage the family stock portfolio on a daily basis. Some day trades, mostly short term, 1 day to 2 week flips.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I supervise the Glass/Door and Locks shops at KSU.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Welding and Cutting equipment and supplies as well as various gases....
I produce my own Methane on the side  
And I also have a portable welding outfit and I make wrought iron products for hanging baskets as well as other miscellaneous items for the home and garden. In my spare time I fish


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am a IT manager for a manufacturing company.

I will save a lot of folks the effort if they did this on the thread last year. Here is a link to that thread.

What do you do?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

As little as Possible!  
Retired Fire Fighter after 27 years. Try to fish a ittle  , play on my quad when I can, get up to my place in Canada a few times a year, and go to all the OGF functions!
Did I mention I was a Retired FireFighter  Work hard guys, when Retirement time comes be ready to relax and have fun, By then you'll have earned it. Be careful, and stay healthy so you can enjoy it too.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

My daytime job I work for a large real estate developer in the Columbus area.

Do to legal issues I'm not allowed to publicly name my side job but if you go down to the corner of Thurman and Parson's late at night and ask for "T-Bone" they can point you in my direction. Once you cross the bridge and hang a left at the second dumpster. Park your car walk 3 miles west and I'll be somewhere around there. Make sure no one is following you.   



By the way I'm kidding about my side job.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

It's hard to stomach sitting in an 8'X8' cube all day.....but it pays the bills and is the means for financing this horrible addiction I have.....FISHING....


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I solve problems for a living. I design software that supposedly makes work easier for court systems. I travel a lot - but not for long!

I also have a side job. It's called HOME IMPROVEMENTS for the wife. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i,ve put a long 21 years inthe food warehousing and distribution center -micky dees four years to go then every day will be saturday... .. ,.,.,.,


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I am an Egress systems (ejection seat and canopy) mechanic on the F-16 for the Air Force. Fun job. I am also trying to finish up my commercial pilots license right now, then maybe some flying job.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am an exotic dancer.

flash---------------------------out


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Same as Commodore 64, I'm a geologist for an Environmental Consulting firm in Cincinnati.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm the Asst Service Mgr. for a company into Product Identification
Such as Vin numbers on vehicles, Harleys, jet engine parts, The Space shuttle or even Ping golf clubs. anything that needs traceability
The vehicle that blew up in the first world trade center was traced with one of our marks
We travel the world installing and troubleshooting our automation
www.telesis.com
geowol
George


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I wear a few hats at work.
Machinist,
Tool and Die maker.
CNC (Computerized Numerical Control) repair Technician


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

crankus_maximus said:


> I also have a side job. It's called HOME IMPROVEMENTS for the wife. Grrrrrrrrrrr.


 Me too! I think maybe we need to form a union for better work conditions.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

And here I just thought you fished for a living George  
Try to be in town when we get ice this year will you.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


> I am an exotic dancer.
> 
> flash---------------------------out



You must be starving!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

BRK you have to remember you do get good benefits though!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yeah.......

I guess there is that too.

Sometimes I want to say I am a proctologist - I look at buttholes all day long.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

DaleM said:


> BRK you have to remember you do get good benefits though!


 Yeah but just like at work, I only get paid twice a month.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> Yeah but just like at work, I only get paid twice a month.


  Oh how we all understand.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Look In The Yellow Pages..i Call Em They Come Do The Work... :d


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

I am a technical representative for a carbide metalworking tools company, for milling, drilling, and turning.

I cover Richland, Ashland, and Wayne counties in Central Ohio.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm a Cabinetmaker/woodworker/finisher/autocad draftsman/fisherman.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Project Manager for General Contractor. I'd much rather be fishing.

Dave


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I used to be Directer of Electrical Engineering for a company but gave that up. Didn't like the travel and constantly being on call/thinking about work. Now I work on machinery for General Electric and forget about it as I walk out the door.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Drywall hanger for about 20 years now.


----------



## BuckeyeBoy (Apr 23, 2004)

I sit in my office and act like I know what the hell I am doing. They keep giving me a check and I keep showing up.(19 years now)


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Wow you guys..... doesn't all that work interfere with your fishing????

My friends say I don't work because I'm self employed. 
Famous lines, Hey Rob buy us dinner you can just write it off".

Engineering and surveying services by day. Farming trees, fish, poison ivy, and a little IT web work when called by the ad firm in my spare time.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Greeter at WalMart.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

diesel tech. (fancy name for part changer,truck greaser,figure outer ect.)for a large leasing company (can't say there name outloud)they pretend to pay me and I pretend to work lol remember the words of the great Larry the cable guy= everyone makes fun of a ******* until they need there car fixed !


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm a Corrections Officer.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Carpenter for a local general contractor, and wife.


----------



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

School teacher.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I am a machinist. The company I work for does alot of parts for customers such as G.E. Aircraft, G.E. Medical, Pratt and Whitney, Nasa, USAF, USN, GM, G.E. locomotive, Lockheed Martin, P&G and many more. Our work is pretty exciting, I enjoy it most of the time. We had an astronaut in recently for a presentation and that was really neat. I started out on VTL's and now run a couple real cool HBM's. We are always very busy when there is military action, so unfortunately we are swamped right now. But I take pride in knowing alot of parts I make go toward helping our troops do their job.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

I am a sub-contractor I install flooring-carpet -laminate-hardwood-vct In the winter when it snow's I also snow plow


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i'm a firefighter/emt.been at it for almost 17 years now and hope i get 8 more in!!!


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

I run a corrugator..if you dont know what that is..I make boxes.....very good pay for factory work


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

I am a software architect by training and experience. Most of my experience has been doing data integration/middleware. Last year I was promoted, had my brain scrambled, an IQ reduction and a corporate stupid chip implanted. I now manage a Data Warehouse/Business Intelligence solution and spout corporate bull pucky. 

I am also an aspiring amateur smart @$$.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I run heart-lung machines during open-heart surgery. I keep the body alive while the surgeon works on the heart. Great job, weird hours.


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Look at Signature below......


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

PE teacher


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Quality Manager.........


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I am a Tractor Trailer Driver and I haul liquid Oxygen, Nitrogen, Carbon Dioxide, Carbon Monoxide, and Helium. All in a liquid form at 320 BELOW Zero. All of them in an explosive liquid state.

Been doing it for 32 years now.

Have a good day. Now you know why I need to relax and fish.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

I am a Product Developement Technician for an automotive aftermarket parts manufacturer. The main lines that I work on are power steering hoses, and rebuild kits for pump, gears, rack & pinion units.) but I also help out in engine gaskets and motor mounts. I've been in deveolpement for 11 years now, and autoparts in general for 18 years.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I've worked now for a little over a year in a steel mill owned by the 12th richest Mexican family - Republic Engineered Products.
Of course I have 31 years additionally in the same mill, but everyone had to start over as day 1 employees with this latest sale of the company.  
Over the years I've run many overhead cranes, and tons of machinery to do cold finish work on the steel.
I guess thats 32 years of working a swing shift that rotates every week.  But as someone noted, it has payed the bills and put food on the table to raise a family.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

and be TeamOGF - Partner Relations. c'MON you're forgetting the impt. stuff


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

crawdiddy... 
You are right about that, it beats hands down the work I do in the mill! 

I have started a second career of sorts with representing our site to potential advertisers and sponsors.
I love being able to help someone with getting an advertising account started that will be a benefit to all of OGF as well as themselves!
It is so much fun doing this kind of work. 
Thanks for the props! :B 

It won't be long and we'll be up to our eyeballs in getting things rolling for this falls HawgFest! :B 

Its a lot of work, but man I love this job!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Firefighter for Columbus and on the side started a few websites for hunting and fishing in Ohio.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Firefighter / Medic - 2 days a week

Director of Safety and Emergency Response for an Oil Refinery - 3 days a week.

On call 24/7 for both.

Once the wife finishes up with her Masters, I will probably go to just being a Firefighter... doesn't pay as much, but I will have more free time.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm a financial advisor with an independant firm that is associated with ING. This is my fourth year here. I also do personal income tax work. My second job is during the fall. I coach a middle school soccer team here in town. I do this for fun, although it does cut into my fishing time.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

machine repairman for an auto parts supplier,mainly pulleys. due to lack of work ,i am presently a glorified machine operator.


----------



## jfrankland (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm a file clerk at an insurance company in Akron and I record and produce bands. Used to be a radio DJ in Butte, Montana and Mansfield. I'm going to college for engineering as soon as I get my credit card paid off because I can't stand working in an office. At least I can surf around the OGF forums whenever I want to here at work. Otherwise, it would be kind of like staring at a wall all day.


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Trash collector..........a.k.a police officer


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

I write ad copy as well as write and produce radio/tv spots for an advertising agency in Richfield.


----------



## Noiceracing (May 11, 2005)

HVAC warehouse manager


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Same as Bass911 for almost 17 years


----------



## Fun-Outdoors (Feb 16, 2006)

According to me or the guy that thinks hes my boss???  

I go back to work starting Monday as an installer in C.O phone switches after being laid off in 2001.     Been working at Sprint / Nextel.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

feed truck driver for gerber and sons in baltic oh.14 yrs.


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

Chemist for Clean Harbors Environmental Services. 2 Monthes so far!

J


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

Order entry and shipping clerk... For a heat treating plant. We also are doing a ton of work for the military... kinda makes ya feel good.


----------



## tech187 (Sep 25, 2004)

IT supervisor. Stressful job and I am pretty much on call 24x7x365, but the pay is pretty good and I get to work in an air-conditioned building all day which is really nice on a day like today. Man is it hot out there!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i do not work right now. but i am going to AUBURN for CAD enginering and i am also doing post secondary collage at kent in geauga and going to 11th grade.


----------



## JCsHOOK (Apr 18, 2004)

I've owned and opperated my shop since 1985. We design and build custom fixtures and machinery for a wide range of industry.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

View Public Profile.Isn't it there for this same purpose?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Asst.Chief PO for a Juvie court ~10yrs 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I play poker......

I'm also a member of a Labor Union in Columbus. We install and maintain machinery and conveyoor systems in different plants around the country. 

It's a long story....


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Install hardwood ,ceramic .vinyl flooring for the past 26 years. Have been self employed for 6


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Work in a womens undergarment factory as a diesel-fitter. I stand next to (zfish), the crotch stitcher, then put the drawers on my head and declare "yep,dieselfitter!"  Actually a welder for 32 yrs! When I die there is no way I,m getting cremated! Put me in the cool ground and you,ll hear me hiss from being burnt so much!  LakeRaider


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I Operate A Sport Shop Which Takes Up Most Of My Time. It's A Very
Good Job If You Are A People Person Like Me.

In My Spare Time I Write Songs And Poetry.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

represented here on this website. 
My dream job would be to work with the department of natural resources in an area that deals with wildlife or fish farming/stocking , or as a park ranger at a state park or something. But until I get an opportunity to pursue my dream job , I work weekend night shift at a distribution center ( home improvement company that starts with an L ) as a traffic clerk/ switch truck driver. 
My other job is being a full time *******


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

right now I am a full time fisherman


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm a nail bender, wood butcher (thats carpenter to you non - ********!) among other things. Jack of all Trades, Master of none!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Business Owner......Retail meats....Deli....


----------



## MR ED (May 31, 2006)

I Am An Animal Control Officer For Paulding County In Georgia.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

network engineer for verizon.

Sowbelly


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

FoMoCo, I help build the best engines in the world. (When I'm not getting laid off!)


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

currently unemployed.... i'm a music teacher, who is looking at grad school next year. also play in many bands, but none right now.... 

so between both of those, i'll be broke soon!!! ha
dday


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> I was a geology major in college SEVERAL years ago, and have videotaped the rescues of cell tower workers in both Akron and Medina before...
> 
> TV News photographer...


I have rescued 2 people off of tower's and 1 drowning person in a pond in WV
Were i was working on a tower


----------



## wallihunter (Apr 15, 2004)

union pipefitter in columbus


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

im a corrections officer in marion for the past 7 years. foster parent,sell on ebay,etc.


----------



## Woody Wood (Jun 27, 2006)

Yep, I'm a Numbers Man!


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

rebuild/fix boats.

at least until I get out of school.


----------

